# m3chen zugelegt



## jorank (27. November 2007)

hallo,
ich hab mir ein m3 gekauft und jetzt würde mich interessieren ob ich irgend etwas besonderes beachten muss? wie siehts z.B. mit den schaltaugen aus, ist es notwendig dass ich mir ein ersatz schaltauge(für rennen) kaufe oder brechen die nicht? sieht nämlich nicht grad günstig aus, dieses monster-frästeil.
gibts zu den lagern was zu sagen, sind wahrscheinlich keine DIN lager oder, wie oft müssen die getauscht werden? 

gruß


----------



## bachmayeah (27. November 2007)

wieso stellste dir die fragen nachdem du des teil gekauft hast...
eigentlich haste ncihts zu beachten.. einfach nutzen.. die lager sollen lange halten nach auskunft von intense...
ami foren sind da recht ergiebig:
siehe http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=139889 
z.B.

How long do bearings last, and when should I replace them?

Cartridge bearings as pivots last for years. 99% of the time your bearings do not need to be replaced. Unless the bearing actually fails, such as one of the balls shatter or the bearing race splits in half, the bearings should be fine. A simple re-greasing of the bearing and most of the time they are like new.

What do I do to make my bearings last long?

Keep your bearings greased up, bearings should always have plenty of lubrication. As long as there is lubricant inside the bearing it should continue to work for years. 

Avoid pressure washers, do not use a garden hose directed straight at the bike and its pivot locations. 

The best way to wash your bike is with bucket of water, mild detergent and washrag, apply soapy water to the bike with a soaking wet washrag, rinse the same way using a washrag. Avoid hosing down your bike as much as possible.

Can I re-grease my bearings?

If you are mechanically inclined, yes you can. If you are not then please take your bike to an Intense Cycles dealer near you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 26464 (28. November 2007)

also fangen wir mal an,
zu den schaltauge/ausfallenden kann ich nichts sagen bei mir halten sie schon zwei jahre im normalen fahreinsatz.

zu den lagern, wie üblich billig gelumpe aus japan, ich hab meine nach einem jahr komplett getauscht weil sie fest waren. sind normlager. im skf schop kosten der komplete satz 80euro glaub ich (normal preis).

was musst du noch beachten, kommt drauf an was für ein rahmen/baujahr du hast, ich hab den mit nem 73mm innelager und ner 150mm stechachse.
Bei dem musst du mit den kurbeln aufpassen, halt die für ein 83mm innelager und mit spacern rauslegen. und kettenführung MRP bei mir musst du auch mit nem spacer rauslegen und oben abschneiden.

zum schluss ist noch zu sagen, das tretlager liegt extrem tief, dh. wenn du treten willst, dann soltest du dir die kürzesten kurbeln besorgen die du bekommst, sprich 165mm


----------



## bachmayeah (28. November 2007)

topp antwort -- bin ich mal gespannt welche aussage bzgl lagerhaltbarkeit mehr wahrheit beinhaltet.
dasse rauh laufen soll ja normal sein.


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. November 2007)

waldmeissler schrieb:


> zu den lagern, wie üblich billig gelumpe aus japan, ich hab meine nach einem jahr komplett getauscht weil sie fest waren. sind normlager. im skf schop kosten der komplete satz 80euro glaub ich (normal preis).



mmm hab mit deiner aussage so meine schwierigkeiten...intense verwendet enduro lager , sind eigentlich das beste was es am markt gibt...


----------



## Stefan3500 (29. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> mmm hab mit deiner aussage so meine schwierigkeiten...intense verwendet enduro lager , sind eigentlich das beste was es am markt gibt...




.... und laufen von Haus aus schwerer. Wird auch auf der Intense Seite erklärt.
Das geht soweit, das man sie unbelastet kaum drehen kann.

Mein Uzzi hat nach einer Saisson kein spiel (höchsten minimal). Bin recht viel gefahren.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DH Sport (7. Dezember 2007)

jorank schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hab mir ein m3 gekauft und jetzt würde mich interessieren ob ich irgend etwas besonderes beachten muss? wie siehts z.B. mit den schaltaugen aus, ist es notwendig dass ich mir ein ersatz schaltauge(für rennen) kaufe oder brechen die nicht? sieht nämlich nicht grad günstig aus, dieses monster-frästeil.
> gibts zu den lagern was zu sagen, sind wahrscheinlich keine DIN lager oder, wie oft müssen die getauscht werden?
> 
> gruß



mach Dir keine Sorgen wegen dem Schaltauge, ich fahre schon länger mein M3
ohne Probleme. Ausserdem hat MS Racing für den Ernstfall Ausfallenden lagernd

Greetz 
Harry


----------



## DH Sport (7. Dezember 2007)

waldmeissler schrieb:


> also fangen wir mal an,
> zu den schaltauge/ausfallenden kann ich nichts sagen bei mir halten sie schon zwei jahre im normalen fahreinsatz.
> 
> zu den lagern, wie üblich billig gelumpe aus japan, ich hab meine nach einem jahr komplett getauscht weil sie fest waren. sind normlager. im skf schop kosten der komplete satz 80euro glaub ich (normal preis).
> ...



Servus Martin, lebst noch? Wie gehts Deinem Bike?

Greetz 
Harry


----------

